# Campaign



## acrocomics (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I launched my first kickstarter campaign that ends on July 4th. It is for my comic series Miserably Altered. I colored it using procreate and it was amazing to work with. I was wondering if anyone else did a kickstarter ?


----------



## acrocomics (Jun 24, 2020)

Wanted to see if anyone had feedback on how they marketed it and any challenges. If you would like to check it out here is the link https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-altered-issue-1?ref=discovery&term=Miserably


----------

